# can I tell which of my taps is softened using a pH test?



## Calzone (30 Jan 2012)

I live just outside London, where the water is chalky, to say the least.  My house came with a fitted mains water softener, essentially ion-exchange swapping calcium and Mg for sodium using salt tablets.
I don't have a test kit as such, apart from the one that came with the softener, which needed 18 drops before it changed (KH18?) which was near the top end of the chart.

I understood from the builder that the kitchen tap is plumbed in separately, before the softener, as this is the one used for drinking water and softened water tastes bad and is not that healthy given the high level of sodium.  the tap pH is about 8.2, which suggests the water is hard as I understand it.  Is it correct to assume that the softened water would have a lower pH?  I know alkalinity and hardness are not the same thing, and pH tests alkalinity and not hardness.

I ask this because I'm kicking off a large, EI-dosed tank that will be taking larger 50% water changes, and I don't want to use the softened taps to refill it, as this isn't good for fish.

I suppose I could alternatively find the softener test kit and test the various taps using that.....


----------



## Voo (30 Jan 2012)

You should be able to taste the difference, just a small sip. Or maybe feel the difference. Soap in soft water will also lather up better, if it's possible to test that.


----------



## dw1305 (30 Jan 2012)

Hi all,


> You should be able to taste the difference, just a small sip.


 Certainly should, if your tap water is very hard the softened water will be very salty, as you need a lot of sodium ions to exchange for the large mount of calcium ions. I tried some at my sister in laws (in Watford), as her tap water tasted horrible and I thought it was the softened supply, she said it wasn't it was mains water and got me a glass from another tap, and that was really salty.

She only drinks alcoholic drinks,  so it doesn't bother her.

cheers Darrel


----------



## BigTom (30 Jan 2012)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> She only drinks alcoholic drinks,  so it doesn't bother her.
> l



Wisdom runs in the family I see Darrel


----------



## Morgan Freeman (30 Jan 2012)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> 
> > You should be able to taste the difference, just a small sip.
> ...



Soft water in Watford?


----------



## dw1305 (31 Jan 2012)

Hi all,


> Soft water in Watford?


 Only from the ion exchange unit, the untreated tap is very hard and chalky, with  a slightly sulphurous taste (from permanent hardness?) and pretty nasty.

Our tap water (NE of Bath) is quite hard (about 17dKH), but it is pretty clean and tastes really good in comparison.

cheers Darrel


----------

